
Argentina sinks Chinese trawler during pursuit for illegal fishing - wslh
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/mar/16/argentina-sinks-chinese-trawler-during-pursuit-for-illegal-fishing
======
wslh
Official report translated here by a reddit user:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/4al2ek/argentina...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/4al2ek/argentina_sinks_chinese_vessel_cites_illegal/d123c83)

